# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  co w psychiatrii oznaczają skróty MS i TS?

## loader

witam.
mam jedno pytanie. mój psychiatra w dokumentacji medycznej którą otrzymałem po zakończeniu terapii opisał przebieg choroby, wywiady i zalecenia. niestety lekarz mój jest obecnie na urlopie i nie mam jak zapytać, a większość znalezionych w sieci informacji sugeruje, że skrót MS oznacza zwyczajowo Stwardnienie Rozsiane, tu jednak sprawa dotyczy objawów psychicznych. większość jest zrozumiała, jednak nie wiem co oznaczają poniższe skróty, użyte w jednym zdaniu, w takim kontekście:  "Brak objawów wytwórczych. Neguje MS i TS"
Szczególnie chodzi mi o użyte skróty: MS i TS
Dziękuję za ewentualne odpowiedzi.

----------


## SirArgal

Masz rację. Oba skróty wywodzą się z języka angielskiego i tak odpowiednio:

MS to stwardnienie rozsiane,
TS to stwardnienie guzowate.

Szczegółowe opisy obu chorób można znaleźć na wiki.

----------


## tomQ

mało prawdopodobne, zeby psychiatra napisal w wywiadzie ze pacjent neguje stwardnienie rozsiane i stwardnienie guzowate, tu raczej musi chodzic o jakis rodzaj objawow, moze o urojenia, moze o omamy

----------


## SirArgal

"Brak objawów wytwórczych. Neguje MS i TS"

Ja to rozumiem brak halucynacji. urojeń, rozkojarzenia myślenia, dziwacznego zachowania - czyli objawów wytwórczych. Neguje (w sensie odrzucam - tu jako lekarz) stwardnienie guzowate i rozsiane, czyli nie występują objawy wyżej wymienionych schorzeń. 

Naturalnie nie jestem psychiatrą, ale tak to ja rozumiem.

----------


## polsk.eu

MS - Myśli samobójcze
TS - Tendencje samobójcze

----------

